# Grimsby trawler minesweepers - Venator and Concord



## Irwing (Sep 7, 2009)

I have now received my great-granddad's WWI RNR record from the Fleet Air Arm Museum.

He served on the converted Grimsby trawlers Venator (GY827) and Concord (GY95). I have found some information on the history of Concord on the Sidewinder site but I can find nothing on Venator apart from her number.

Any 'pointers' would be greatly appreciated.

Sharon


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Sharon
This is an history profile of VENATOR, brief but all the key dates.

VENATOR (GY827)
O.N.134763. 283g 135n 133.5 x 23.0 x 12.3 feet
T.3-cyl and boiler by C. D. Holmes & Co Ltd, Hull – 79RHP – 10.5 knots

22.1.1913: Launched by Cochrane & Sons Ltd, Selby (Yd.No.549) for The Atlas Steam Fishing Co Ltd, Grimsby as VENATOR. 10.3.1913: Registered at Grimsby (GY827). 12.3.1913: Completed (William S. Letten, manager). 5.1915: Requisitioned for war service (1-6pdr HA) (Ad.No.1520). Based Harwich. By12.3.1919: Returned to owner at Grimsby. 8.1928 Sold to Walter Garratt, Grimsby (managing owner). 8.1932: Sold to Martinus A. Olesen, Grimsby (managing owner). 20.9.1932: Registered at Grimsby as OFFA (GY827) (BoT Minute M/RG.1187/32). 7.1937: Sold to shipbreakers. 22.7.1937 Grimsby registry closed “Sold for breaking up”.
Gil.


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

*Offa*

This is what appears to be her as the OFFA GY 827

Steve


----------



## Irwing (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello Gil,

Thank you so much for the detailed information on VENATOR, it is much appreciated.

Kind regards
Sharon


----------



## Irwing (Sep 7, 2009)

Steve Farrow said:


> This is what appears to be her as the OFFA GY 827
> 
> Steve



Thank you very much Steve, much appreciated.

Sharon


----------

